# I literally cannot take this crap anymore



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

:help: I am DONE with my puppy being a turd burglar. :help:

She is about 9mos+, and is not growing out of it.

She literally won't stop. She tries to sneak it since I have been punishing her for it. 

I have tried adding pineapple and pumpkin. No noticeable effect.

I have tried cleaning the yard free of turds, but I have three gsds. This is impossible, and I have a real job so I can't follow my dogs around all day with a shovel. This is the most effective so it is the one I put the most energy into.

I have tried putting hot pepper on it, and this has slightly worked. I need to COVER it. 

I have been sick for the past two days, and my roommates keep letting her outside...where all the crap is. Its out there bc I havn't been able to pick it up bc A) I'm sick B) Its raining. I have tried talking to them, telling, pleading, begging not to let her outside unattended. They do not listen. She behaves around the house, but screams in her crate if everyone is home. So there goes that.

I'm going crazy. She came up to me with her #$%* breath right in my face and I yelled at her to go away. To make it better she was wet and covered in mud, happy as can be! I wanted to smack her, one of the few times its crossed my mind. 

Not only do I find this behavior utterly repulsive, my RMs/friends/family make fun of me to no end with it. I know she is just being a dog, and she has no idea what I'm upset with her about. 

Please Help.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

What is she being fed? Sometimes this behavior is caused by a nutritional deficiency. Even if the food she is being fed is nutritionally complete, there could be some sort of underlying medical condition which is preventing her body from absorbing certain nutrients in the necessary quantity.

I hate to answer your questions with such a common reply, but...time to see a vet, and see what they might have to say. A blood panel could help answer some questions, perhaps.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the answer is one you don't want to hear. Do not let her have access to poop. I have two dogs, and I know that three dogs means more poop, but I do manage to pick up all the poop that is generated.

Draugr did have a good point on the food being fed. I have noticed a big difference on the amount of poop my dogs do depending on what they are eating. You may need to find a different brand of food. My dogs poop once or twice a day, so it's not hard to keep our yard clean.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

How is she getting access to all this poop? Are you picking up after her all the time and scanned your yard? Or it she just eats random poop outside?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I doubt it matters much what food is fed.
Some dogs just like it, unfortunately. Mine learn from each other.
I'm sick of it too and with all ours it's impossible to keep the yard 100% turd free not to mention, impossible to administer that stuff to keep them from eating it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Leash the dog and clean up immediately. Don't give her the opportunity to eat it. I know that seems as basic as it gets, but that should pretty much do it. It's really as simple as that.

Are you just letting her go outside when she wants and not cleaning it up?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the title of your thread "i cannot take this crap
anymore" and your dog is eating poop.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> the title of your thread "i cannot take this crap
> anymore" and your dog is eating poop.


So was the pun intended or not? That's the real mystery.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

It might be time to consider the commercial products for this - Forbid and/or Distaste. 

I have eight dogs and battle this constantly. I do my best and try to supervise closely when it is too dark to see the poop and then pick up as diligently as I can once I can see it. My females are the worst and I have only one male that will do it. My last foster male did engage int this habit too. At one time I thought that females were more prone to this, especially after having puppies, but my males have forced me to change my opinon/theory about this habit.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, Lucy Dog snap out of it.



doggiedad said:


> the title of your thread "i cannot take this crap anymore" and your dog is eating poop.





Lucy Dog said:


> So was the pun intended or not? That's the real mystery.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've only dealt with this problem with regard to getting snacks out of the cat box - agree that poop breath is really, really disgusting. This was a pretty easy fix as we just put a baby gate across the doorway so Panzer cannot access the litter boxes. Your problem isn't so easy to fix.

Suggestions I've read are: Feed smaller meals more often throughout the day (in case she's hungry); be sure the dog is getting plenty of mental & physical exercise throughout the day (in case she's bored); keep the yard clean (as some dogs try to clean the area themselves by eating it); teach leave it - or distract her as you see her heading towards the poo. Whatever you do, be consistent - would be really helpful if your roommates would be too. She may just plain outgrow it - 9 months is still pretty young.

I bet you'll be more able to handle the problem when you're feeling better. Best wishes.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

The OP is ill, give her a break.
However
The only answer is cleaning up immediately.
All the products and remedies may not work and you are stuck with a poop-eater for her life. Accept it or rehome her.
My dog was a poop eater and she still starts to do it on occasion but I am right there to say NO and she stops. No remedies or products worked and believe me I tried them all. I was lucky that she G R A D U A L L Y grew out of it (mostly). You have to set your priorities and make your choices and live with them.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

We have this issue with one of our dachshunds. We tried sprinkling meat tenderizer on all the dogs' food, but it didn't seem to do much. We've pretty much resorted to keeping the yard picked up and not letting him lick our faces 

Hope you feel better soon...try not to be harsh on your baby. She's just doing what is often natural behavior for dogs.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

I have 12 dogs. About half of them like to eat poop. The only solution is to keep the poop picked up. I do it several times a day. It doesn't matter how sick I am.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have 5 gsd's and while none of this problem, 5 pooping dogs could be a problem for my yard if I didn't keep up with it. It's a very simple solution. My pack goes out in the morning and they all poop. I pick it up, yard is clean all day. They all go again in the evening, I pick it up, yard is clean. It's part of my normal routine, takes less than 2 minutes and isn't a big deal.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry you're not feeling good and able to get out in the yard AND that your roommates aren't too helpful. 

My doofus dog was once a big poop connoisseur - but only his own poop. Oh and the stupid cat poop when he'd sneak in the basement. In fact, poop eating was the reason for me to really work on the "leave it" command. DAILY, I was out there picking up poo and yet I'd still somehow miss a bit. (Two smaller dogs plus him pooping in same area.) Of course he'd find it. I'd chase him off with a leave it when he'd find the hidden jems. Somehow it has worked. I'm not picking up poop every day anymore, because now it's dark once I'm home from work. (Needle in a haystack = hunting down poo piles in the dark! ) , but thankfully he's not too interested anymore. Not that he won't randomly snack at it here and there.  BUT, it's improved dramatically by simply not having it there. Yeah, call me the poop patrol. My garbage can in the summer... ewww... reeks!!!!!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I find MSG works great for poop eaters. Sprinkle this on all the dogs food, they like the taste of it, and the poop is awful for them after that. Takes a few days, but it really works. I think it is the main ingredient in forbid. You can find it in any grocery store where the seasonings.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I absolutely would not put MSG on my dog's food. It shouldn't go on people or dog's food. It's really nasty stuff. 

This is a training and management problem. You train a really solid "Leave it" for when you're with her and you put her crate in your room, close the door and tell your roommate's not to let her out, period, when you're not home. 

Obviously you also have to pick up all of the other dog's poop right away. 

And I can empathize: my Chama was a lifelong poop eater and always lived with other dogs and the above was all that worked.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been lucky in that Sasha is not a habitual poop eater, but it's like every once in a while she decides to try it. The best way I've found to correct/prevent it is to take her to potty on leash. If she's on leash I have complete control over where she is and what she's doing, whether that leash is 6ft or 20ft at least then when you see your dog start to become interested in the poop you can issue a correction (no, ah-ah, w/e) and physically prevent them from eating it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

TankGrrl66 said:


> :help:I have tried cleaning the yard free of turds, but I have three gsds. This is impossible, and I have a real job so I can't follow my dogs around all day with a shovel. This is the most effective so it is the one I put the most energy into.


I have a *real* job too, and help care for my mother who is a stroke patient and am a volunteer on a SAR team. Two of my three dogs will also eat poop if allowed and I agree that it is DISGUSTING. Getting angry with your dog after the fact will teach the dog that you don't like her coming up to give you kisses and will have no impact on the poop eating.

So harvesting the poops in the poop farm is simply a part of life and is, in fact, the most effective thing I have found. 

Take another look at it when you get to feeling better.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Also sorry your not feeling well, but I agree with the above.

The best way to stop it is to be out there and clean it up as soon as she goes. This is not something I would be physically correcting a dog for. I don't have poop eaters, than god, when they are puppies I usually am there supervising, and if they even think of swinging around to smell it or whatever, I'm right there with a "leave it" good dog and pick it up


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I was just discussing this very subject with a friend yesterday. Some dogs are just poop eaters. 

I have to be the poop police every time Scarlett goes out. It's not fun, but it's better than the alternative. She will be good and not eat it for months, then something sets her off...usually a round of the runs and she's on it again...EEEEeeeewwww.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Scarlettsmom said:


> I* was just discussing this very subject with a friend yesterday. Some dogs are just poop eaters.*
> 
> I have to be the poop police every time Scarlett goes out. It's not fun, but it's better than the alternative. She will be good and not eat it for months, then something sets her off...usually a round of the runs and she's on it again...EEEEeeeewwww.


I think you just need to really wrap your mind around that truth. And it seems GSD's are more prone to this than many other breeds (why your friends with their dogs don't understand  ).

The truth is, what is YOUR favorite food in the entire world, and if it was out and easily accessible all around the house, what would make you NOT eat it if no one was watching? Cause that's what is going on.

If you can't clean up the yard cause there are too many dogs, then I would just go out with the 'problem' dog and watch. You can use your 'leave it' WHEN YOU ARE THERE, and you can also see once that dog has pooped/pee'd then you just take it indoors so you can avoid the chow down that will otherwise occur.

This is 100% a management issue. It is ONLY a 'training' issue if you are out in the yard with the dog. So you either can 1) manage the poo in the yard 2) manage the dog in the yard or 3) manage the dog and the poo in the yard.

NONE of those methods should use anger and frustration. All of the methods work immediately and 100%


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Immediate cleanup and correction/discipline at the exact time of the behavior. My pup was a poop eater,now he will give it a wide berth if we approach any on a walk. It can only be fixed if you correct the behavior in progress. Cleanup is essential,no matter how you feel but that only removes the opportunity. Learning can only take place through opportunity. He must eat and you must sternly correct immediately.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Good_Karma said:


> I think the answer is one you don't want to hear. Do not let her have access to poop. I have two dogs, and I know that three dogs means more poop, but I do manage to pick up all the poop that is generated.


Yep, this is what I do. It's a learned behavior, and more common in females. Seems like boy puppies grow out of it faster than females. But some puppies never grow out of it. You need to remove the poop immediately after it hits the ground to be successful. 

BUT...I did read something recently that did work for somebody on the DS forum. My dog is 6 years old and too smart for this, but it might work on your girl. 

Buy a remote control citronella spray collar. Let the dog get used to wearing it for a couple of days. Then, whenever she puts her nose down to eat poop,give her the remote spray. She will think the spray is coming from the poo. (According to friend.) You will need to watch her like a hawk, though. If you forget once, it's back to square one. Leave the collar on her for a while after you think she's "cured". BTW, if it takes more than one or two days, it's not working and you need to stop. 

Amazon.com: Dog Training Remote Spray Collar Multivet Petsafe Innotek Spray Commander: Pet Supplies

You will still need to pick up the poop. That's just the sanitary thing to do.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Question/suggestion: Do dogs that are fed raw eat their own poop? 

The poops from raw-fed dogs do not have 1/10th the odor of grain-fed dogs, and are tiny and hard. Liesl doesn't eat poop--could it have to do with the fact she feeds raw? If so, maybe TankGrrl can consider trying BARF.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

billsharp said:


> Question/suggestion: Do dogs that are fed raw eat their own poop?


Mine did not. I think the turds were to boney to be satisfying.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, the pun was totally intended. :crazy:

I have been quite vigilant about 1) keeping poo out of the yard and 2) Watching her when she is in the yard. If it isn't poo she gets into other stuff as well. Leave it is...a work in progress.

I'm finally feeling better, and was able to pick up the yard yesterday. Thank you to those who empathized with that.

I just felt so awful that she was STILL doing it, because I thought she had grown out of it. A lot of my anger comes from not only the smell and the germs, but that one of my dogs is on medication that I do not want her to ingest it. Not to mention she shreds it, so there are teeny little bits to recover...

Yes, so simply keeping the yard clean and her watched has been "standard protocol". I was just at a loss of what to do if I was somehow unable to pick up after the yard for only a few days


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

billsharp said:


> Question/suggestion: Do dogs that are fed raw eat their own poop?


Unfortunately, yes. My dogs are raw fed and my Rottweiler is a big time poop eater. When they were on kibble, it was no different: he simply LOVES poop. It's no become a habit and I don't believe there's any way of breaking it.

The key is to learn your dogs' schedule so you know what times poop is likely to make an appearance. If you feed on a regular schedule, you should be able to figure out what time your dogs usually go.

I think our neighbors must think that Apollo poops gold bricks.  If he goes when we're not expecting it, whoever sees it yells, "Apollo's pooping!!!" and then we sprint outside, grab the poop rake, and go pick it up. If we don't, he will turn around immediately after getting done and eat it.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't read through entire thread so forgive me if I am repeating.

My older dogs suddenly started eating theirs and each other's poop a couple years ago. My vet gave me some pills to give them daily.....can't remember name but they were "natural" (some mix of spices/herbs). He said it makes the poop taste bad and can help break the habit. It did work. I used them for about 3 weeks and both dogs would sniff a pile and then walk away. 

Recently the boxer has started doing it again, so I guess another call to the vet is needed!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Another option not yet mentioned is training her to wear a muzzle and muzzling her when she goes outside. There are actually "stool guards" for muzzles for this very issue. You want to get a basket type muzzle if you want to pursue this, as it allows the dog to breathe normally. And definitely train her to wear it:






Another possibility would be adding a digestive enzyme to her food such as:
Quick Links to PupSup Products

Nature's Farmacy - Store - Results

Berte's Zyme Digestive Enzymes (100 caps) Bertes Zyme - Digestive [pancreatic] enzymes [06303] - $14.95

I have not heard many people have success with the commercial products like Forbid or with the pineapple thing. Occasionally adding a mineral supplement like Kelp can work. But most fixes are far from sure fire or widely successful. 

Is she a good weight? Otherwise healthy? If not, a vet visit may be in order.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

"Turd Burgler"!!!!!!!! Sorry but that is a great description, LOL. Mine is like that too, but only with soft-serve stools!


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

This seems to be a common problem. My older boy would always try and eat it when he was a pup, I worked at that with a leave it command so it got less often that he succeded.When I got another dog who is just gone one year now, he would look for other dogs turds when we were out. I switched them to raw back in early summer and it only happens now and again. In fact the youngest has not been seen eating other dogs poo for months. He will eat his own if given the chance. i clear up twice a day after meals and that usually is enough to prevent it, but we all make mistakes or just dont see some. The idea of putting something really smelly on it did not make sense to me- after all if the smell of poo is not bad enough to put them off, then what is?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My dog is three and we do experience this problem occassionaly.

My solution was to supervise and clean up immediately after. She takes advantage when my husband lets her out, unsupervised.

The muzzle idea is a good suggestion, although I would not want to have to wash off the muzzle is she attempted.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

TankGrrl66 said:


> I was just at a loss of what to do if I was somehow unable to pick up after the yard for only a few days


NO KISSES!!!
Kiya is a poop eater, has been her whole life. If I don't go out with them and I think or "know" she ate some I make her drink water then I clean the water bowl so the other dogs don't get any dirty water.
With 3 dogs, the best is when they poop strategically. If one dog is in one corner of the yard, another will go to the other side of the yard, so I need to hurry and pick up before Kiya will get to the other side of the yard. 
Better yet when there's 2' of snow and I have to try to get there. 
Oh what a life.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha, sheldon did this....then we started feeding him carrots here and there. He wouldn't TOUCH his poop after that. Now, he doesn't eat it anymore, he just moves it to the back corner of the yard =/ strange pup.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL! I used to put a muzzle on my dog to try to stop her. She would come inside with poop all over the thing. She'd lay on the ground and lick at the poo between the wires of the basket muzzle. Argh!! I hot glued pieces of plastic milk jug to it,which helped a lot. 

While my other dogs don't eat dog poop, sheep, rabbit and horse poop seems to be a rare delicacy. Oh, I forgot about goose poop.


----------

